# How to repair IDW15?



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all, I had a mint IDW 15 when the cone & surround was damaged in storage by someone placing the amp on the cone. 

What options do I have? Will it sound the same? Am I doomed? So bummed this happened.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Weren't those eminence made? Might contact Steven's here


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Post up some pics. If it just a small tear they are likely just fine and can be easily repaired. If not I can help with a recone kit as well.


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

GEM592 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Please don't make me..it's quiet painful to see lol.


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> Post up some pics. If it just a small tear they are likely just fine and can be easily repaired. If not I can help with a recone kit as well.


https://imgur.com/a/TmJZs1Y


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

you could repair the tear in the cone with CA. Push it back in place and tape in position from rear side with clear scotch tape and glue the seams with a meduim thickness clear or black CA. 

For the surround tear you can use E6000 lightly where the edges of the tear meet.

Wont be perfect but it will function correctly and sound fine. To make it perfect cosmetically will require a recone. Recone kit will be around $150


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> you could repair the tear in the cone with CA. Push it back in place and tape in position from rear side with clear scotch tape and glue the seams with a meduim thickness clear or black CA.
> 
> For the surround tear you can use E6000 lightly where the edges of the tear meet.
> 
> Wont be perfect but it will function correctly and sound fine. To make it perfect cosmetically will require a recone. Recone kit will be around $150


I'm not too concerned cosmetically, I'm glad it looks like I have a chance to fix it!

I found the E6000, but not sure what CA is?


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

aznbo187 said:


> I'm not too concerned cosmetically, I'm glad it looks like I have a chance to fix it!
> 
> I found the E6000, but not sure what CA is?


Type of glue. Google CA glue


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

aznbo187 said:


> ... but not sure what CA is?


CA = cyanoacrylate


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eric Stevens said:


> you could repair the tear in the cone with CA. Push it back in place and tape in position from rear side with clear scotch tape and glue the seams with a meduim thickness clear or black CA.
> 
> For the surround tear you can use E6000 lightly where the edges of the tear meet.
> 
> Wont be perfect but it will function correctly and sound fine. To make it perfect cosmetically will require a recone. Recone kit will be around $150


What about the area between the cone where it attaches to the surround? There are a few spots where that has also come apart now. Can I use the E6000? Or CA?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

aznbo187 said:


> What about the area between the cone where it attaches to the surround? There are a few spots where that has also come apart now. Can I use the E6000? Or CA?


Use E6000 anywhere soft parts are being glued. E6000 will remain a bit flexible once it dries. CA glue has some pretty potent vapors, and some foams could dissolve if you use CA glue on them, not to mention CA glue will dry very hard and rigid, which is not what you want for a repair on a part that will have some flex.


----------

